# Notifications not taking me to the correct page.



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Notifications tells me I have 2 likes. When I click on it, it takes me to the "About Me" tab. No list of "likes."

If I click on New Post Quotes, or New Mentions, it takes me to the correct page. What's up?

Thanks for looking into this.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Same here.


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Me too. I actually got two 'likes' today...

Look to the right and click on "likes received".


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This is happening with me also.
For weeks I couldn’t “like” anything now I can’t see my own likes.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

same here


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This is happening to me, too.

Private Message notifications and Quotation notices are working properly, but the Likes notification is hanging.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

And me.


----------



## Hope Shimmers (Jul 10, 2015)

Until this gets fixed, you can still click on your 'new likes' link in your profile, then click on 'likes' in the 'mini statistics' category (right side of page) which will list them all, starting with the most recent.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

This has been reported to the TAM tech folks.


----------

